# warped drywall can i use it



## devilleather (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello all, today I had the lumber co. deliver some 4x8x1/2 drywall to my house while I was at work.When I got home I noticed that they must have given me all their warped sheets lying around. So my question is, will the warped drywall return to normal once I screw it to the walls or will it be noticeable? FYI my studs are 2x4 and are spaced on 16" centers. Thx


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

how warped? if it's wavy it will never be the same. if it's just bowed but otherwise flat you'll be fine.


----------



## devilleather (Sep 26, 2009)

ok thx, yea its wavy at the top.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's not all warped, lay the warped pieces flat on the floor and put the good pieces on top. The weight should flatten out the warped sheets in a day or two...


----------



## devilleather (Sep 26, 2009)

[quoteif you can read this in english, thank a soldier. Support our troops.][/quote]

ooh rah!!


----------

